#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  LateX

## Pappos

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι, ίσως σε κάποιους να είναι χρήσιμο...

Μόνο να παρακαλέσω δεν έχω χρόνο για παραπάνω εξηγήσεις. (Μην στέλνετε p.m.)

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Ενα μικρό βοήθημα...

http://rapidshare.com/files/329611560/main.pdf.html

Το αποτέλεσμα του παραδείγματος

http://rapidshare.com/files/32961365...hesis.pdf.html

----------



----------

